# Partying by yourself



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

As an introvert. Sometimes I like to think of it this way, and it makes it a little better. Like "I can just enjoy this beer pizza and movie with no blabbing", etc.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've done it and had a blast. That said I was on drugs but your so caught up in feeling the music and having a good time you don't even realize your partying alone. Others feel that same energy and you will get alot of people approaching you.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I know how that feels. Buying a pizza and watching anime is pretty nice. I am an extreme introvert though so I guess every day is a day I party by myself.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I do this whenever it's a hockey night. Grab a bag of chips and pop, and cover up in a blanket in silence watching the game, even when they score. lol If you were watching me, you'd never know I was watching a hockey game.


----------



## lightoficeberg (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh, I love having the 'me, myself and I' kind of parties. I would order a pizza or buy some delicious snacks, get a good movie or put some nice music on. Sometimes I even end up dancing alone in my room. I am an introvert too and I need those parties like I need air.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Totally nothing wrong with having your own fun by yourself inside the house. Fridays and Saturdays used to be pretty fun that way for me (although I still do this from time to time).

Although I can mostly understand it, I've never gotten behind the stigma of partying/drinking home alone. Even saying you've had two beers home alone raises eyebrows from most people, it seems. The hell with that nonsense.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

talkswithkeyboard said:


> I do this whenever it's a hockey night. Grab a bag of chips and pop, and cover up in a blanket in silence watching the game, even when they score. lol If you were watching me, you'd never know I was watching a hockey game.


Haha, oh man, as much as I wish to get out there and do more things, I'm glad as hell that my favorite team plays every weeknight that I'm not in school for the rest of the month. There ain't no way I'm coming out those nights!


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah I do this sometimes. No one's there to judge you for not having fun in the correct manner, and you can 'arrive' and 'leave' whatever time you want without anyone making any sort of comment.


----------



## Stickman13 (Mar 26, 2013)

I enjoy dancing alone in my room.

I can play good music that I don't hear in any clubs.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Stickman13 said:


> I enjoy dancing alone in my room.
> 
> I can play good music that I don't hear in any clubs.


same here


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

^ Hahaha yep same here as well


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

always starting over said:


> ^ Hahaha yep same here as well












yea, it is nice and I used to do this a lot more. just grab a few beers and i'd get the house to myself because people would go out on friday/saturday night,I used to enjoy the peace,space and freedom to just be myself,I could really relax more. I don't mind drinking or getting intoxicated on my own and sometimes its great to whack on your favourite tunes at the same time.


----------



## callmebas (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh that's another thing i do. Isn't it normal? Its economic too. Booze, maybe smoking, together with a movie. Or music and hanging out at the terrace. Gives the illusion i'm at a bar or something.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I party by myself all the time.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> yea, it is nice and I used to do this a lot more. just grab a few beers and i'd get the house to myself because people would go out on friday/saturday night,I used to enjoy the peace,space and freedom to just be myself,I could really relax more. I don't mind drinking or getting intoxicated on my own *and sometimes its great to whack on your favourite tunes at the same time.*


Oh god I thought you were going to say whack off! LOL


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Getting ready to do this tonight!


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

I've done that quite a bit. It was always more about the substances than the socializing to me anyway.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

always starting over said:


> Getting ready to do this tonight!


ha yea I did this tonight too. got through a load of music I had in my downloads and a few spliffs while going through it all.



nooneknowsmyname said:


> Oh god I thought you were going to say whack off! LOL


haha! :lol


----------



## handsupmidnight (Mar 4, 2013)

nooneknowsmyname said:


> Oh god I thought you were going to say whack off! LOL


More than one way to party, am I right????


----------



## Codex (May 11, 2012)

renegade disaster said:


> same here


HAHAHAHA that's about right


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

and a movie! ^^


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love doing this


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

No one is in the house so I have had the cd player/hi fi thing on full playing Morrissey on shuffle, dancing around the kitchen. Music is so much better when it is just before painful volume. "I don't mind if you forget me" is such a danceable track, and normally I don't like to dance around other people.
I am going to go for a run and then come back, cook a nice but easy meal and eat it in front of "The Wire". It will be nice. 
But I can't do any more than a day alone, don't know about others......


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Bump cuz it's saturday


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I enjoy it when I'm truely alone but when I have family/roomate around its not TRUE alone time I'd just rather be out and about and appear normal. If I get true alone time yeah i'll do that and love it. As long as its not EVERY night, i need people, I'm not an extreme introvert (I swear I'm neither intro or extro, i'm right in the middle!) so I need a balance of "me" time and time with other people.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

yes it's nice sometimes, but when you do it a lil too much it can get lonely.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I never get lonely drinking or eating alone.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Steve-300 said:


> I never get lonely drinking or eating alone.


Same here. Especially with drinking. It's in the inherent nature of alcohol. Makes me not care about anything, including the fact that I'm alone and drunk.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Did I hear you say party?


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Did I hear you say party?


Awwwww yeeea!:boogie


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I love partying by myself 

I don't drink because I'm sober, but holy crap I will buy myself a chocolate mousse pie, put out a big plate of nachos, and watch bad original SyFy movies and mst3k it on my own until I pass out laughing.

I also have DDR and Guitar Hero marathons, and they're just as fun alone as they are with others! Or days where I just put on some crazy dance music, close my eyes and visualize some awesome snowy mountaintop and just dance with reckless abandon. Well, until I bash my face into a wall because I forget I'm actually in a living room.

Sometimes if I do get lonely, I'll get into one of my wacky religious modes and invite in the angels/Gods/spirits to hang out with me as I party hard. :um

DON'T EVEN GET ME STARTED ON MY AWESOME DOCTOR WHO MARATHON PARTIES AWW YIS.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am getting my PARTEH ON!
Sometimes, you gotta do what you gotta do!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lokis Whispers said:


> I love partying by myself
> 
> I don't drink because I'm sober, but holy crap I will buy myself a chocolate mousse pie, put out a big plate of nachos, and watch bad original SyFy movies and mst3k it on my own until I pass out laughing.
> 
> ...


My party ends when I have to go to sleep :yawn :lol


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I have been off work for 3 weeks due to a fire, but we are about ready to open back up. And for the majority of the time, I have been partying by myself. I drink 6.0 beer and surf youtube for music I like. If I had the money and didn't mind a DUI or two, I would hang out at the bars, but it is a lot safer partying alone!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't party, even by myself.


----------



## unkarilainen (Jun 2, 2013)

Stickman13 said:


> I enjoy dancing alone in my room.
> 
> I can play good music that I don't hear in any clubs.


^


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

renegade disaster said:


> same here


hahaha


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

I should try partying on my own, get some booze and stuff the day before and let loose with crazy music and movies.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Good chunes, great company, crazy dancing, chips and dip, wagon wheels, maybe a film and a few episodes of something, ****s unreal!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yeah partying alone is the best, I once woke up on the floor an couldn't remember how I got there....then I realised I fell off my chair....:teeth


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

blue2 said:


> yeah partying alone is the best, I once woke up on the floor an couldn't remember how I got there....then I realised I fell off my chair....:teeth


Haha. The crazy stories of partying alone!


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

gosh, reading these is really making me in the mood to have a 'party' lol.

Although if the party involves drinking I end up feeling pretty bad the next day, mostly feeling depressed that I actually drank alone and have no body to hang out with. The fact that if I actually told somebody that I drank alone would make them think im an alcoholic and strange. I suppose I shouldn't care though...all my peers drink so heavily at parties almost every weekend so whats wrong with me having a drink alone occasionally?

Anyways my 'parties' consist of usually watching movies, listening to good music, dancing, marathons on tv, good food, drinking, every once in a while getting high, and topping it all off with a nice masturbate. lol

I mostly get drunk, listen to music, dance and daydream though.


----------



## Brendon19 (Aug 31, 2012)

I can suddenly relate to LMFAO


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

lisac1919 said:


> gosh, reading these is really making me in the mood to have a 'party' lol.
> 
> Although if the party involves drinking I end up feeling pretty bad the next day, mostly feeling depressed that I actually drank alone and have no body to hang out with. The fact that if I actually told somebody that I drank alone would make them think im an alcoholic and strange. I suppose I shouldn't care though...all my peers drink so heavily at parties almost every weekend so whats wrong with me having a drink alone occasionally?
> 
> ...


I've actually come to prefer drinking alone to drinking with other people these days. I'm getting more and more excited about being able to choose what I want to do, and not be bogged down by other people's choice of activities. It gets tough sometimes, but I'd like to think I'm getting better.

Nice signature!


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

always starting over said:


> I've actually come to prefer drinking alone to drinking with other people these days. I'm getting more and more excited about being able to choose what I want to do, and not be bogged down by other people's choice of activities. It gets tough sometimes, but I'd like to think I'm getting better.
> 
> Nice signature!


I could never drink alone, id just end up feeling like poo poo. 
that's cool your getting better! its totally cool when things get better.


----------



## Great White (Jul 21, 2013)

I travel, go to concerts, go to the movies, eat out, etc, etc.

Its what I like, and why do I need someone to hold my hand?


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

always starting over said:


> I've actually come to prefer drinking alone to drinking with other people these days. I'm getting more and more excited about being able to choose what I want to do, and not be bogged down by other people's choice of activities. It gets tough sometimes, but I'd like to think I'm getting better.
> 
> Nice signature!


Well the fun of drinking with other people is something I will always miss, and it doesn't seem like that's going to be happening any time soon  I suppose I should learn to be ok with being alone. The only problem for me with drinking alcohol period, is that it can make me depressed, either while im actually drunk or when its over. If im with someone at least the memory of a good time can override that.

Im not going to lie though, I do get excited about drinking alone...there is a reason I am always stocked up on beer. lol. And, like somebody said on here, maybe it was you, alcohol makes you not care if you are alone and drinking, that's its nature. Maybe were just kidding ourselves though.

and thanks!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

( gets up off floor again) hi....lisac1919...nice comments....lmaoopcorn


----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

I love to party alone or with people. Doesn't really matter to me as long as I am having a good time :boogie


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

Y'all are all loons. Partying is socializing, enjoying oneself at a lively gathering. This means people. This means partying cannot take place by one's lonely self, by definition. 

This means partying is best served with a healthy serving of human interaction.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I never really enjoyed myself while partying with other people, iv had a better time talking to a spider, while lying on the floor.. im beginning to think im the only sane person in the world.....:boogie


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

Boogieooggiee


----------



## rbinaz (Jul 22, 2013)

I drink alone only because I'm going to enjoy my Saturday night relaxing. Everyone I know always wants to go out. I prefer to stay home. The alcohol is cheaper for one and you don't chance a DUI either. Would be better to have at least one friend to talk to, but most of the the time that doesn't happen so I have to settle. I would never call it a party though lol


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

Consider said:


> Y'all are all loons. Partying is socializing, enjoying oneself at a lively gathering. This means people. This means partying cannot take place by one's lonely self, by definition.
> 
> This means partying is best served with a healthy serving of human interaction.


no offense, but why are on a thread called 'partying alone' if youre just going to call us loons? Obviously we know what a normal party is...


----------

